# Any heat source recommendation for tote cage?



## annaanna127 (Jul 17, 2021)

Hi, I just moved my guy, Leo, into a new cage, but beings as it's a tote, I'm not sure what kind of heating element would be best. Aka, I don't want to start a fire.

I haven't used any sort of heating elements yet because I had him at home and our AC was broken so my room stayed at 77-79 F at all times, so I'm not quite sure what to look into.

I heard the pads are good, but didn't know if it would melt the bottom or not.

It's a Sterilite tote if that makes a difference.

We just moved back to the dorms too, so if you guys know anything off of Amazon, that would be great so I can get it shipped instead of finding a ride to the store.

Thank you so much!


----------



## ChloëMali (Mar 25, 2020)

Heating pads actually aren't good for hedgehogs. The best heat source, in my opinion, is a CHE lamp with a thermostat. I'm not sure how it would work for a tote cage, but you might look into that. (I got my CHE and thermostat off of Amazon, so that shouldn't be a problem.)


----------



## Bluegirl (Mar 25, 2019)

You can lay a wire grid on top of a Sterilite type bin and place a ceramic heat lamp on top of it. I've seen pics of Sterilites that were cut into so that the grid would fit securely and not just lay on top. In some cases, the middle of the lid was cut out and a smaller grid fitted into the lid and somehow secured. That way, you have a secure lid with plenty of ventilation for your hedgehog as well as a surface to place a lamp on:

Altering lids for bin cages


----------

